# allroad rash



## digitlconstrux (Sep 12, 2015)

I have an amazing allroad.... I love it....but it broke! I just had KO4s put in and the timing belt done and then a week later the transmission went! Does any body know where I can get a six speed manual swap done for a fair price -or- does any body want to buy an allroad with a bad trans but lots of upgrades? I have to do something with this car!


----------



## MaysEffect (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it not covered by warranty?


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

MaysEffect said:


> Is it not covered by warranty?





> had KO4s put in... the transmission went!


no


----------

